# SBD-3 Dauntless at the Air Zoo



## T Bolt (Feb 8, 2017)

I took these pictures at the Air Zoo several years ago and am now posting them for Robert who is building a Dauntless in the current modeling group build. I'm pretty sure this Dauntless at the Air Zoo this is one of the aircraft recovered from Lake Lake Michigan and restored. Hard to believe it spent 60+ years underwater .


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 8, 2017)

Some more pictures


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 8, 2017)

Those are fantastic pictures! Thank you very much for doing this, they have already been helpful in confirming I got the correct nose and cowls in my kit!

Out of curiosity can anyone explain the black lines in the wheel well's to me? Also noticed what appeared to be similar lines just outboard of the landing gear going around the wing?


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 9, 2017)

I have the impression that it's some sort of rubber seal. I'll zoom in on the un-resized picture tonight and see if I can see it better


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 9, 2017)

I don't recall seeing anything like that in period photos. I wonder if that is something done as part of the restoration or maybe something done to preserve the aircraft?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2017)

Very cool! I've always been curious, why are the inside of the dive flaps painted bright red?


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 9, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very cool! I've always been curious, why are the inside of the dive flaps painted bright red?


I read this explanation in 2 different places, both other forums so I am not sure if it is entirely correct yet but...

_"The red dive brakes were "invented" by one of the BT-1 squadrons (VB-5?) as a means to signal the formation to begin the dive together - too many aircraft were missing the signal when the dive brakes were just aluminum lacquer. The squadron added the paint, THEN asked permission from BuAer. BuAer argued for a bit ("But wouldn't yellow be better?") finally approving the red color in time for SBD production. "
_
Found this as well: Battle of Midway RoundTable

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 9, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> I don't recall seeing anything like that in period photos. I wonder if that is something done as part of the restoration or maybe something done to preserve the aircraft?


My guess is that if it is some sort of weather striping that it was installed after the painting on the restored aircraft and at the factory it was installed before the painting. That would explain why it doesn't show up in period photos. Don't have anything to back this up, just looking for and explanation that would fit.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 9, 2017)

T Bolt said:


> My guess is that if it is some sort of weather striping that it was installed after the painting on the restored aircraft and at the factory it was installed before the painting. That would explain why it doesn't show up in period photos. Don't have anything to back this up, just looking for and explanation that would fit.


Makes sense to me, especially for a Naval aircraft. Imagine they would seal what they could to help reduce/prevent corrosion issues.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2017)

Good shots Glenn!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 9, 2017)

Defiantly looks like some type of weather striping to me, or even fender welt if you know what that is.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 9, 2017)

T Bolt said:


> Defiantly looks like some type of weather striping to me, or even fender welt if you know what that is.
> 
> View attachment 365244
> View attachment 365245


It really does look like some form of weather protection. Now I am curious so I have been looking elsewhere just to see if I spot other examples.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 10, 2017)

Great pictures!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice selection Glenn.

should post a couple in Jan's '13' thread..!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 10, 2017)

Didn't even realize it was a 13


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 10, 2017)

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Len P. (Feb 12, 2017)

Maybe that black "trim" is for de-icing...just a guess. Hope someone finds the truth..lol.


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Mar 20, 2017)

As far as I know the plane photographed is not the one that was pulled from lake michigain. I was there this past fall (2016) and they had the fuselage, engine and wings on display awaiting resotoration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## T Bolt (Mar 20, 2017)

Not the same aircraft. The one I took the pictures of has been there since 1993. Looks like they have another one to restore

From the Air Zoo website:
_The Air Zoo's SBD arrived at the museum in November 1993, still dripping water from Lake Michigan, where it was recovered. The restoration work began on this aircraft shortly after and continued until May 11, 2002 when it was dedicated. A photo of what the aircraft appeared like when the Air Zoo received it is to the right.



_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2017)




----------

